# Comfrey starts/cuttings....



## elinor (Jun 20, 2002)

Hello to all! 

I was wondering if anyone has or will have in the future, comfrey cuttings for sale?? I lost some of my smaller cuttings/plants due to our severe onset of frigid cold weather/snow last year and would like to replace with more. 

Thanks! 

elinor


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

elinor said:


> Hello to all!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has or will have in the future, comfrey cuttings for sale?? I lost some of my smaller cuttings/plants due to our severe onset of frigid cold weather/snow last year and would like to replace with more.
> 
> ...


Lori under Christie Acres has plenty! I will tell her about your wanting them. Hers are Bocking14.


----------



## elinor (Jun 20, 2002)

Thanks romybaskets, but I already contacted Lori/Christie Acres and she doesn't have any currently. 

She did state that there were possibly others on this site that may have some....

Hopefully I can find someone in the coming weeks....

elinor


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

How many do you need? I have a couple of plants that I could divide. Mine is Bocking 14


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

I purchased mine last year from member here "Rick"

They're coming up like gangbusters.


----------



## elinor (Jun 20, 2002)

bjgarlich,....how ever many you can spare. If its just one or two,..or more, that would be wonderful! Bocking 14 is what I had before, so that's great. 


elinor


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Elinor, I sent you a private message!!!


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

I have a dwarf Comfrey that could use some dividing if you are interested.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

How much room does comfrey need? I'm interested in adding to my herb garden but don't have a whole lot of room to spare.
Or I suppose I could plant it in my asparagus bed...


----------



## Mickey (Aug 28, 2002)

Oh my goodness Jade, you don't want to plant comfrey anywhere near your gardens. The stuff spreads like wildfire and is hard to get rid of once you've got it.


----------



## Jade1096 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lol....well, we already joke about how the next residents here will curse us once they see all the horseradish and mint.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

It depends on the type of comfrey you get - Bocking 14 does not seed so it does not spread. Each plant is pretty big - I'd say mine are 3 feet in diameter. It's an excellent fertilizer for other plants plus has great medicinal value. I have it in 3 different gardens. Just make sure you get Bocking 14 or Bocking 4!


----------

